# The Reverse Pyramid...and alternative to tradition...



## gopro (Oct 31, 2003)

The Reverse Pyramid

The traditional method of set progression in the world of bodybuilding revolves around what is known as ???pyramiding.??? This simply involves starting with a lighter weight for higher reps and adding some weight/lowering the reps on each successive set. Using the bench press as an example, here is a typical pyramid scheme for a 300 lb (1 rep max) bench presser: 

Set 1: 135 x 15
Set 2: 185 x 12
Set 3: 225 x 8
Set 4: 255 x 6
Set 5: 280 x 3-4

While this is a ???tried and true??? method of progressive training that has helped produce many an awesome physique, there is an alternative method that I believe is even more effective. The problem with traditional pyramid schemes is that the first few sets are normally not maximum efforts and are meant to simply warm up the muscles for the heavier sets to follow. However, while you are getting a nice warm up, you are also sapping energy that could be utilized for the heavier sets. When we use light weights and perform higher reps we produce a lot of lactic acid in the muscles. This lactic acid, among other things, will make you weaker on your later sets. The problem here is actually two-fold. Not only are the earlier ???warm ups??? weakening you for your max sets, but they are also making unnecessary inroads into your recovery ability. This can hinder your overall growth.

An alternative method to the traditional pyramid is the ???reverse pyramid.??? The difference here is that the warm-ups are very brief and will serve to gear your mind and body for the heavier weights to come without tiring you or producing large amounts of lactic acid. Sets of 12-15 reps are not necessary to prepare you for the heavier sets. All that is needed is a few progressive sets of 1-3 reps as long as proper precautions are taken beforehand. The first thing you should do upon entering the gym is to warm up on a bike or treadmill for 5-10 minutes to raise core body temperature. This is perhaps the most important preventative from injury. Next, some simple callisthenic exercises like shoulder rolls and arm rotations will loosen the joints and warm up the tendons and ligaments. Now you are ready to begin your first exercise. Again, let???s look at the bench press as an example:

Set 1: 135 x 3
Set 2: 185 x 3
Set 3: 235 x 2
Set 4: 285 x 4
Set 5: 265 x 6
Set 6: 245 x 8

As you can see, with the reverse pyramid you will go to your heaviest work set immediately after you warm up. Since you will not have sapped your strength with high reps you will be able to max out at a higher poundage and even get more reps than with the traditional pyramid. While your second and third work sets will be somewhat lighter, they will still be heavier and for more reps than in the first pyramid example. Heavier weight + more reps = MORE GROWTH! 

Once you begin your second exercise you may only need 1-2 small warm up sets before going once again to your max weight right away.

Personally, this is how I prefer to train at every workout, and since I started to do so, my muscle growth and strength increases have never really hit a wall. If you have been stuck in a rut with your own training, and cannot seem to increase any of your workout poundages, give the reverse pyramid a try. It could just be the plateau buster you???ve been looking for!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 31, 2003)

Interesting GoPro, I'll have to try that!


----------



## vanity (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with Go Pro.

I like reverse pyramids alot.

One of the things I like doing is combining both the reverse and regular pyramids in a chain. You start with 10 reps (light weight)
work up to a heavy weight and 3 reps, and then work your way back down to a light weight and 10 reps once more.

The next day they will have to scrape your ass out of bed.


----------

